
Textile Hub: databases, storage, and remote IPFS for app builders - andrewxhill
https://blog.textile.io/announcing-the-textile-protocol-hub/
======
andrewxhill
If you want to skip right to the good stuff, here's the docs,
[https://docs.textile.io/](https://docs.textile.io/)

------
floren
Looks neat, I'm a little starved for Go examples in the documentation--I found
a couple undocumented example programs in the repo, but I'm not spotting
anything in the docs that shows how to do the basics. In fact it took me a bit
to even realize there are Go libs, I had originally posted a comment asking
for something like ThreadsDB in Go before I spotted the link in the hamburger
menu!

~~~
andrewxhill
True! Go is our main language and a powerhouse for us, but we've not given it
enough love in examples or docs. We'll fix it.

~~~
floren
Thanks! I've been looking for a distributed key-value store where any node can
update or delete any object in the store, and which can handle partitioning in
_some_ fashion... I'm hoping ThreadsDB might be it! Perusing the docs to see
if that's true :)

~~~
carsonfarmer
That's awesome, dig right in! And don't hesitate to reach out on our slack:
slack.textile.io. We're under active development, so if there's something
missing, or a feature that's lacking in documentation (there are, but we're
working on it!) let us know.

------
poletopole
I think Textile and its underlying protocols are a step forward that's
actually shipping. But it looks a little like an IPFS take on Firestore, but
correct me if I'm wrong. But maybe that's because I've been working on too
much theory with a distributed protocol of my own for too long rather than
getting my hands dirty, ha. Perfect is the enemy of good.

~~~
andrewxhill
That wouldn't be bad if done right! I think there are still "Firebase of IPFS"
products yet to come. What we do that is a bit different is that we allow devs
to claim some hosted resources (IPFS, Threads, etc) and then grant access to
those resources to their users. But what is different than most web2 is that
the end-users can still own and keep their data (through encryption, pk
identity, content addressed data).

------
dvasdekis
Messing around with some other IPFS-based tooling previously (I think 3Box), I
found that the user had to install and be running IPFS in order to view a
truly decentralised client application (or there had to be an intermediate
webhost that did this for you). This, for me, removed some of the benefits of
the decentralised model.

Is the Textile toolkit able to operate directly 'on chain' via a standard web
browser? Or do visitors still need to install and run executables locally in
order for it to work?

Sorry if I've inaccurately slandered 3Box here - I am still learning about
this space, and I am very excited by the possibilities!

~~~
amelius
This makes me wonder how a decentralized system can grow if nobody shares
their resources.

~~~
StavrosK
That is a problem indeed. Everyone expects to not have to install anything and
just freeload off of someone else's gateway and still have all the benefits.

If you don't install the client, it's not a decentralized system, you might as
well run WordPress and call it a day.

------
onebot
This looks very interesting. It's really nice to see all these decentralized
tools popping up now.

Are there any WASM based implementation of tools? Would love to see other
languages besides JS.

One nitpick, Why would they use Slack for their chat?

~~~
andrewxhill
I haven't seen anything big in WASM on Textile yet. It should be done for
sure. We use Slack because it was there and worked when we needed something.
Onboarding is easy, our chats are open to the public already, and we didn't
need anything fancier than there free plan.

We've been considering a move to Keybase but haven't made the move yet. Matrix
is also the jam so we can just be everywhere at once... but we don't have the
demand yet.

Where would you like to see us?

